# Ammo question about new sig p250 45



## Amberjack (Mar 31, 2011)

any suggestions regarding ammo type to shoot with new p 250 45. I have read some info about problems with different types of ammo not feeding in this model any input would be helpful Thank You ,Amberjack


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

I've put hundreds of rounds thru my 250 .45. It does not like weak loads, but I've had no problems with anything, even Russian stuff.


----------



## mysterious4th (Mar 30, 2011)

hud35500 said:


> I've put hundreds of rounds thru my 250 .45. It does not like weak loads, but I've had no problems with anything, even Russian stuff.


what would you perfer if you were shooting a p250 .40? I just got mine and i am trying to get an idea of what others put through theirs. what about federal?


----------

